# Peage right of way.



## big tom (Apr 17, 2017)

When leaving a Peage in France who has the right of way, you have five lanes leaving the Peage running into three, I followed a car and caravan out of the stop and pay quite a distant behind him, a truck came out of the drive through lane at possibly 50Kh and  accelerated came by me on my right no problem he then got alongside the car caravan that was not up speed and gave him some air horn, I know about the give way to the right but the car caravan had traffic on his left and could not move over.Surley the truck driver should have filtered in.


----------



## REC (Apr 17, 2017)

Dont know the answer, but I find them very scarey. I am sure common manners should apply and common sense in seeing that sometimes it is impossible for a vehicle to move over! Hopefully another poster will know the actual rules!


----------



## Mul (Apr 17, 2017)

5 lanes ? Some have 10-15 and it's... a race, best I can figure :scared:


----------



## Touringtheworld (Apr 17, 2017)

Mul said:


> 5 lanes ? Some have 10-15 and it's... a race, best I can figure :scared:



When I used to use them, park at the machine, get out, slowly walk round, press the help button, get the the tariff reduced from three to two, walk slowly back, mount up and then nail it, just like wacky races


----------



## Asterix (Apr 17, 2017)

Drive like an Egyptian,give way to anything ahead of you...that's my take on it.


----------



## Pauljenny (Apr 17, 2017)

It's survival of the fittest.
Jenny's the driver and sometimes a disgruntled driver will pull up alongside my window,to remonstrate, expecting me to be driving.
I wind the window down lean out, and either stick my thumbs in my ears, while waving... Or give him a round of applause.
While I'm doing this, Jenny is gently steering leftwards.
They don't hang around to argue.


----------



## trevskoda (Apr 17, 2017)

Dress rough and give em a few swear words in a irish  accent ,they will be of like a bullet.


----------



## mark61 (Apr 17, 2017)

Sprinters have right of way, everyone knows that.


----------



## carol (Apr 18, 2017)

mark61 said:


> Sprinters have right of way, everyone knows that.



Hey Mark, did you finish your new van?


----------



## mark61 (Apr 18, 2017)

carol said:


> Hey Mark, did you finish your new van?




Not yet, lol. Only just got a single rock n roll seat made for the back, so almost completed.


----------



## Malco (Apr 18, 2017)

*Peage*

They are an inconvenience and often a problem. Glad we don't have many here surely there has to be better ways of financing the system and lorry drivers seem to have a brick on the welly peddle so hitting the governor whatever situation they are in. Times money to hell with safety. Sorry if that offends anybody but that's my impression. That's why speed limiters have to be fitted by law.


----------



## 1807truckman (Apr 18, 2017)

Surely BMW's and Audi's have right of way!!!!!!!!!

Graham


----------

